# Increase Demand for Boats



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

With no sports and no traveling I’ve noticed a lot more people looking to boats as a new get away. I know a handful of coworkers that are looking to buy boats due to current events. Supposedly boat slips and marinas have received significant increase in demand from the what they were telling me. Last time I was out I noticed sandbar people taking over a sandy bonefish flat I frequently fish. Anyone else notice this as well?


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Galveston Bay has been super busy...


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

People have to use before the repo man starts rolling


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

My friend who sells boats at a dealership said that April was a company record for sales.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

busier in Pine Island FL


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I wish someone would busy themselves bringing me a briefcase full of cash for my Vantage. A bidding war wouldn’t be so bad come to think of it...


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Wonder how many families used their $2400+ stimulus check and tax return for a boat (or other big ticket item) down payment?


----------



## Ryan Nesselroade (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm in Freedom Boat Club in Tampa and it's been much harder to find reservations for the days I want than it was a year ago at this time. Looking to get a skiff to fish on other days. 
Guessing a lot of the people just don't have anything else to do right now


----------



## Darkstar (Feb 2, 2017)

I used to always complain about the Alabama and Georgia navy descending on us in Panama City. However, the locals with minimal boating experience are running amuck on a daily basis which is often worse. Super busy on the water these days!


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

We have several customers here in Florida that sell new boats and they are all busy.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

timogleason said:


> busier in Pine Island FL


Agred I was out yeaterday it was horrible


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Now that most of Texas is going back to work, there are less boats on the water during the weekdays. For a few weeks, it was like a holiday weekend every day there was nice weather.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

W


Bonesonthebrain said:


> Wonder how many families used their $2400+ stimulus check and tax return for a boat (or other big ticket item) down payment?


 I was in the process of selling one , phone jumped off hook after announced state stay at home order. Full price sell. 
I also noticed a dozen plus new campers in folks yards on recent trip out of town. Never put 2&2 together . Self employed, wished I had some mail box money!


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Been crazy here in Corpus lately. Boat ramps have been beyond packed and the beaches are worse than during spring break. I'm ready for all this nonsense to blow over already!


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

Many more boats in Brevard since the curse. The weekends are day long boat parades up and down the Grand Canal. 
Water clarity is better than it has been in years.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

My non-fishing buddy just dropped over 100k on a new Whaler, dual console, runabout looking thing. He kept asking me things about it, and I was like "I don't know; that's not a boat to me"


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I try to completely avoid the weekends here in JAX. It almost seems you can run far enough to get away from people.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I can tell you as a sales rep, I've been slammed.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Another by product is the bike sales have been equally as crazy. I thought the waters were busy before...LOL

Maybe in 6 months I will be able to pick up a new boat for cheap!


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

On this note - I tried to get my engine in for it's 300 hour service. Normally I give the service center a few days notice and I bring my boat in. Called this AM and the guy told me 3 weeks was first appointment. Don't break your boat now or you may be in for a long wait to get fixed.


----------



## danielrogers (May 11, 2020)

I just moved back to the US and I was going to try to buy a 20-23' CC but the used market is so dry right now I decided to build a micro skiff in the meantime. I'm in Virginia Beach, and the few times i've been on the water it has been absolute mayhem. I don't have any data from earlier times, since i just moved here, but if the inshore waters are this crowded normally I will just spend my time offshore, on a wreck or trolling. On one windy, weekday afternoon, I counted mor than 30 kayaks and small boats fishing one piece of inshore water that is less than 100 acres. I can't imagine how bad it would be on a weekend. The ramp was a mess too. Im hoping my microskiff will allow me to go a little farther than the kayaks and therefore, into some less crowded waters. I know I did not expect the sales of boats and other recreational vehicles to spike, let alone run-off in a craze!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

A couple of friends of mine are shopping for boats right now. They’re telling me that all the dealers are experiencing record level Sales and cant keep up with demand. God help us all!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Nobody panic. Once everyone figures out how much time and money is involved in operating a boat, particularly a big boat, the market will flood with cheap, low hours used boats.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I really freaking hope so. Here in NE Florida, it's like everyone that had a 1983 Bayliner sitting around took the quarantine to get it running. Even on the weekdays, it's a mess. Closest ramp to me is a single banger and it's a nightmare. I'm honestly worried that this will be the new normal with people choosing to avoid places like amusement parks and use their boats more frequently.


----------



## Acuna (Sep 4, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> For a few weeks, it was like a holiday weekend every day there was nice weather.


I can confirm this was true.


----------



## Acuna (Sep 4, 2018)

Super small silver lining of all this new boating is that Qualified Captain should have pleennnnnty of material in the near future.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

So... it really looks like it's slowing down in Galveston. Maybe just my little area, but there are just fewer boats out.


----------



## CAPTAlexMoran (May 2, 2020)

timogleason said:


> On this note - I tried to get my engine in for it's 300 hour service. Normally I give the service center a few days notice and I bring my boat in. Called this AM and the guy told me 3 weeks was first appointment. Don't break your boat now or you may be in for a long wait to get fixed.


Yikes! Glad I got mine serviced at the beginning of season this year. My buddy works on boats on Marco and they've been going 120mph for the last three months. Poor bastard spends all day bent over in bilges.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Outearly said:


> So... it really looks like it's slowing down in Galveston. Maybe just my little area, but there are just fewer boats out.


That's what I'm seeing as well. Look like the normal level of boat traffic. Of course the winds and high tides haven't made for much good fishing.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I had Cedar Key to myself on Sunday, but the weather was garbage.


----------



## Mad Beach Hewes (May 11, 2019)

Bikes and Boats in St. Petersburg area. Just had stainless steel brakes put on my trailer right when the SHTF, didn’t really wont to spend the money but they dealer had hardly any work so it got done in 2 days. You can’t even get a boat into his lot it’s so packed now. First week of opening in FL. I couldn’t even get to my boat at the Marina so much traffic.


----------



## Sailfish_WC (Mar 7, 2019)

Charles Hadley said:


> People have to use before the repo man starts rolling


You may be right
I’ve finally started seeing a few dealios (used boats) out there 
Could also be the time of year. Who knows.


----------



## cdolan503 (May 4, 2020)

Str8-Six said:


> With no sports and no traveling I’ve noticed a lot more people looking to boats as a new get away. I know a handful of coworkers that are looking to buy boats due to current events. Supposedly boat slips and marinas have received significant increase in demand from the what they were telling me. Last time I was out I noticed sandbar people taking over a sandy bonefish flat I frequently fish. Anyone else notice this as well?


Charleston SC is bonkers right now


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> I had Cedar Key to myself on Sunday, but the weather was garbage.


How are your kidneys?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

flyclimber said:


> How are your kidneys?


They're not too bad, but my lumbar discs are complaining.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> They're not too bad, but my lumbar discs are complaining.


I heard that a chittum would solve that.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

flyclimber said:


> I heard that a chittum would solve that.


Patented lumbar disc rails.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

dgt2012 said:


> Many more boats in Brevard since the curse. The weekends are day long boat parades up and down the Grand Canal.
> Water clarity is better than it has been in years.


Yeah, We had the ramps here in PBC closed and everything south for awhile. I was fishing up in the Sebastian area a few times (6 to 8) recently. Nice redfish and few small snook. Was happy to be able to fish somewhere.


----------



## Marshall Hazlehurst (Nov 13, 2017)

In atlanta, Every lake is slammed, trails at the hooch are overrun and golf courses are booked. Should be mad but I’m out there with them. May never go back to office.


----------



## kreidel (May 29, 2019)

Mako 181 said:


> Yeah, We had the ramps here in PBC closed and everything south for awhile. I was fishing up in the Sebastian area a few times (6 to 8) recently. Nice redfish and few small snook. Was happy to be able to fish somewhere.


We were already at max capacity and then got hammered by all the out of towners whose boat ramps were closed. It proves we need a vaccine and more boat ramps. Glad to hear you were able to get on some fish.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Just take a quick look on The Hull Truth boats to buy/sell section. Like 30% of the ads are people wanting to buy boats and there is even one offering a finders fee for helping them out.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> Wonder how many families used their $2400+ stimulus check and tax return for a boat (or other big ticket item) down payment?


Here in Maine, I heard through the grapevine that the car dealerships were doing well as some folks were using those checks for car down payments.


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

Eastern NC ramps are insane......


----------



## m127 (Nov 23, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> ...and there is even one offering a finders fee for helping them out.


Yeah, it's nuts. Typically there are 1-2 buyer threads per page of seller threads there.

Lot of interesting things happening: the $1200 cash payouts, the PPP funds, the ability to carry back passive losses. There are a lot of people with a sudden cash infusion and bonus free time.

Also quite possibly the breath before the plunge, economically speaking.


----------



## AggieFlyGuy (Jun 12, 2018)

I am an attorney and represent one of the largest volume boat dealers in South Texas. They literally have no inventory left. The owner told me this has been the biggest year the boating industry has experienced in at least 20 years. 

I am frankly surprised there are that many people willing to stick their financial neck out with the economy in varying degrees of shambles. However, I also bought and sold a boat this week...


----------



## Mad Beach Hewes (May 11, 2019)

AggieFlyGuy said:


> I am an attorney and represent one of the largest volume boat dealers in South Texas. They literally have no inventory left. The owner told me this has been the biggest year the boating industry has experienced in at least 20 years.
> 
> I am frankly surprised there are that many people willing to stick their financial neck out with the economy in varying degrees of shambles. However, I also bought and sold a boat this week...


Crazy in Florida I was going to put my Pathfinder up for sale, but probably wouldn’t be able to replace it. It’s a sellers market, not many deals to be had.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Gonna be lots of good deals in the used market in about 6-9 months.


----------



## Back Country (Dec 30, 2017)

I've got a buddy looking for a new 40 or 50 lb thrust transom-mount trolling motor. Everything is back-ordered until at least August.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Same for any outdoor activity. Atv/utv sales are setting records, too.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

This sounds like a set up for a big crash. Hope that isn’t the case but it sure feels like it.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I ve been looking , folks seem to charging a corona premium on used Overpriced 20-25%. If you’re priced rite, used skiff shouldn’t last a week In this environment
Word for the day : depreciation


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

State fish rob said:


> I ve been looking , folks seem to charging a corona premium on used Overpriced 20-25%. If you’re priced rite, used skiff shouldn’t last a week In this environment
> Word for the day : depreciation


The only guys this is working out well for are:
1. Guys who are selling their boats and getting away from it for whatever reason and dont'need to replace or upgrade.
2. Guys who are already in the que for having a new boat built. Their price is locked in but they get to sell their existing boat at a premium!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I always get funny looks when I ask a boat seller ,” would you pay what you’re asking ?”


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I had an old Polaris ranger 6x6 that I posted for sale last fall. Didn't get a bite. 

Posted it last weekend, 17 calls in an hour. 

First guy to look at it paid $350 more than I paid when I originally bought it. 

That extra $600/wk of gubmint cheese is burning a hole in people's pockets.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

NealXB2003 said:


> I had an old Polaris ranger 6x6 that I posted for sale last fall. Didn't get a bite.
> 
> Posted it last weekend, 17 calls in an hour.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it’s more than I bring home per week in my 40hr week day job. Crazy thing is, I have a highly sought after job in the blue collar field too!


----------



## AggieFlyGuy (Jun 12, 2018)

What is truly scary is the number of people who are financing 85K+ boats for 25 years and 8% interest. There is no end to the stupidity surrounding boat financing these days


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

ifsteve said:


> The only guys this is working out well for are:
> 1. Guys who are selling their boats and getting away from it for whatever reason and dont'need to replace or upgrade.
> 2. Guys who are already in the que for having a new boat built. Their price is locked in but they get to sell their existing boat at a premium!


That is exactly what happened to me. I sold mine for asking price in 12 hours the 1st week of Corona. I could have probably gotten more. I had just contacted Beavertail and they had a Mosquito almost done with no buyer. Sold my boat and put a deposit down. Total time without a boat, 3 weeks.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Yeah if you consider, people got the PPP, the 1200, unemployment and I also don't think they have tp pay their rent or mortgage right now? Pretty crazy, there's basically no Jon boats with motors for sale in Montana right now. I was planning a trip to Florida in July now I'm wondering if that's going to be any fun!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

A large majority of the middle class isn't even eligible for the stimulus. 

So for many of us...we're watching people buy toys with deficit spending we'll be taxed to cover.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Biden has already promised to roll back all of the tax cuts from the last several years "whether you like it or not".


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Check my sig if you want a boat...


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

A large majority of the middle class isn't even eligible for the stimulus. 

So for many of us...we're watching people buy toys with deficit spending we'll be taxed to cover.

While they stiff their landlords for rent...


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Also on another note, we live in a small community, or group of communities, towns ranging from 400 to 1800 persons. Apparently a lot of people are leaving the cities and buying homes in this area as there has been some unusual activity in the housing markets here.


----------



## Mad Beach Hewes (May 11, 2019)

The reality is that people are changing the way they look at recreation. Opting for RV’s boats, etc instead of going on vacations. They keep saying that this is our new way of life so people are looking at what they can do during the next quarantine. Same way with where they are going to live. We have been waiting to purchase a house and thought for sure this would bring a dip in the market. Not the case in Florida, housing is crazy right now.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

My wife works in mortgage and they have record purchases right now. She does a lot of New York State loans and most are relocating rural from the city. 

I say good on em, I hate the city life and recent events just prove it is the least safe environment. 

I always laugh when folks ask me about dangers in the outdoors, the reality is, people are the biggest threat anyone will ever face.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

^^^^ I can’t imagine going thru this crap w/o a back yard
EVERYTHING , is better outside


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Mad Beach Hewes said:


> The reality is that people are changing the way they look at recreation. Opting for RV’s boats, etc instead of going on vacations. They keep saying that this is our new way of life so people are looking at what they can do during the next quarantine. Same way with where they are going to live. We have been waiting to purchase a house and thought for sure this would bring a dip in the market. Not the case in Florida, housing is crazy right now.


There was a sweet spot back in April/May. Great interest rates and low demand for us.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I live about 30 miles from Athens, Ga. (UGA), 75 miles or so from Atlanta, and 60 miles from Gainesville. The exodus from cities to rural has been happening for years here. Folks are paying over the advertised and appraised price for property, driving the property values and taxes up. Some people can't afford the taxes, so they sell and move, and the cycle continues. This latest round of COVID and riots have suburbian dwellers looking to get out of the city, so they are coming toward the lakes. Hartwell, Russell and Clarks Hill lakes are prime targets.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Drifter said:


> Yeah if you consider, people got the PPP, the 1200, unemployment and I also don't think they have tp pay their rent or mortgage right now? Pretty crazy, there's basically no Jon boats with motors for sale in Montana right now. I was planning a trip to Florida in July now I'm wondering if that's going to be any fun!


Why wouldn't it be fun? You planning to come here to find a Jon boat?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> Why wouldn't it be fun? You planning to come here to find a Jon boat?


no I’m just gunna go chase tarpon. Considering trying to take my skiff from PCB to **** and camp along the way. Bad idea? Someone’s gunna need to give me a shuttle.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Drifter said:


> no I’m just gunna go chase tarpon. Considering trying to take my skiff from PCB to **** and camp along the way. Bad idea? Someone’s gunna need to give me a shuttle.


Nope. Its all gonna be shut the f down. Screen cap this.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Drifter said:


> no I’m just gunna go chase tarpon. Considering trying to take my skiff from PCB to **** and camp along the way. Bad idea? Someone’s gunna need to give me a shuttle.


JC is in ****, be willing to bet you can call him up on Instagram for a lift 

Lots of pretty remote locales along that way.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Drifter said:


> no I’m just gunna go chase tarpon. Considering trying to take my skiff from PCB to **** and camp along the way. Bad idea? Someone’s gunna need to give me a shuttle.


I grew up and have lived my whole life in the area you're talking about. I love camping esp boat camping. I canoed the length of the Apalachicola river from GA to the Gulf once, the most impressive part of this trip is there's not one picture of it on the internet.

That is a rough stretch to find decent camping spots, also July and August are the two most brutal months to be camping in FL.

If you decide to do it here's a couple things to keep in mind.

Buy an alum prop and take a spare + tools to swap it.
Your boat/motor prob won't look the same when you're done.
This area has some decent tidal swings, bring some shoes (flip flops won't keep you from getting oyster rash on your heels). I used to wear old converse because they dry fast. That will allow you to wade your boat out away from the bank to anchor it or you'll potentially be high and dry in the morning.
Bring bug spray, the Yankeetown School mascot is the Sand Gnat (I'm not joking, and it's for a reason.
A couple stretches will be a decent run to the next gas that's available on the waterfront. Consider carrying an extra can.
Don't eat oysters that would be exposed at low tide.
Fish moving water on the tide swings.
It's an area that's not on a lot of people's radar, so resist the urge to write a book and post 200 pictures about it when you're done. 
Have fun.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

LowHydrogen said:


> It's an area that's not on a lot of people's radar, so resist the urge to write a book and post 200 pictures about it when you're done.


If only this were the case everywhere.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

LowHydrogen said:


> I grew up and have lived my whole life in the area you're talking about. I love camping esp boat camping. I canoed the length of the Apalachicola river from GA to the Gulf once, the most impressive part of this trip is there's not one picture of it on the internet.
> 
> That is a rough stretch to find decent camping spots, also July and August are the two most brutal months to be camping in FL.
> 
> ...


Im no narc man. Bugs are my main worry. I’ll have to look into the second prop. Think FMT would help?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Drifter said:


> Im no narc man. Bugs are my main worry. I’ll have to look into the second prop. Think FMT would help?


If you don't have a buddy skiff out there with you somewhere, you better have a spare prop...even if its a cheap aluminum one you can limp home on.

I love that area...but man it can be treacherous. I have left gel coat and skeg paint out there.

That limestone bottom is a blessing and a curse...if you're not local or very careful you WILL break something. But it keeps the area from being overly developed and keeps it natural...IMHO.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Drifter said:


> Think FMT would help?


I have never used that, but growing up there I don't think it would be even remotely possible to mark the rocks in that area (Cedar Key to Ozello).

They might give you a track to run but that's a waste of money because you're looking to get off the track to fish and camp. Without it you can just run the outside till you get where you want to explore. At that point without local knowledge you're best off to get off plane, and either putt, pole, troll your way in.

One thing I forgot to mention, when you tie your boat up for the night you're going to want to make sure there's not a rock (especially a pointy one) under it. If the tide drops out it'll mess your boat up if it's resting on a rock. Two anchors. You'll understand when you get there.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Mar 10, 2020)

Best to avoid Scallop season here around Homosassa and Crystal River. It is way overcrowded, and the rivers and boat ramps are chaos.










However we do have some Tarpon, Snook, Reds, and Trout here. For Tarpon I mostly go at night, or EARLY morning (4am), when things are quiet.















.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

LowHydrogen said:


> At that point without local knowledge you're best off to get off plane, and either putt, pole, troll your way in.


Absolutely. Once you get east of St. Marks, beware. Find new rocks about every trip. And as James says, they move at night!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

When is scallop season? Im thinking July 18-25 or something, I am actively looking to pay someone to take my trailer from PCB down to **** or near there if anyone is interested lol


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

With the exception of St. Joe Bay, most of the Big Bend from Apalach to Pasco County line now open. Pasco opens 7/16.

Check your PMs.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

crboggs said:


> If you don't have a buddy skiff out there with you somewhere, you better have a spare prop...even if its a cheap aluminum one you can limp home on.
> 
> I love that area...but man it can be treacherous. I have left gel coat and skeg paint out there.
> 
> That limestone bottom is a blessing and a curse...if you're not local or very careful you WILL break something. But it keeps the area from being overly developed and keeps it natural...IMHO.


so is the entire area just super shallow hard bottom or can you just go out a few miles and its deeper?


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

The area is said to get 1ft deeper each mile you go out to sea. Some areas can be sub 3’ of water several miles offshore. And to reiterate what everyone has said, it is a treacherous area. Not only are there large rocks scattered throughout just under the water surface, the whole bottom is limestone so if you are running too shallow and hit bottom, there will be issues. I have gone through several lower units running areas over there I’ve run my whole life. It will happen. Also, no matter what time of year you are over there, when the winds are low the bugs are awful. Especially in the summer.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Drifter said:


> so is the entire area just super shallow hard bottom or can you just go out a few miles and its deeper?


Its not just "hard" bottom. Its limerock STONE bottom. "Rip stuff off your boat" bottom...

I have run around up there a couple of times in my tiller/tunnel and I'm 110% puckered up everywhere I go. Even when following a local I'm jacked and trimmed so high I'm trying to levitate the boat.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Heres an example


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

scallop hell started on july 1st.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Why boating is the perfect coronavirus recreation this summer


Since the founding of our great nation, boating has been a favorite American pastime.




www.foxbusiness.com




FYI


----------

